

Ask HN: What startups are located in Brazil? - rogaldorn


======
davidsmith8900
a. [http://www.quora.com/Startups-in-Brazil](http://www.quora.com/Startups-in-
Brazil)

b. [http://blog.websummit.net/2013/08/20/10-startups-from-
brazil...](http://blog.websummit.net/2013/08/20/10-startups-from-brazil/)

